# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  حل مشكلة Can't open internet URL. InternetOpenURL failed عند دخول السبورت

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم الكثير يعجز عن دخول السبورت تبع البوكس على الرغم من ان السيرفر يعمل online الحل بسيط باستخدام برنامج vpn

----------


## raed.said

مشششششششششششششششكككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## amrmoga

مشششششششششششششششكككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

